# Chevre mother culture



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I ordered some culture from hoeggers to make chevre. It came with directions for making a mother culture, but not any for making the actuall cheese from the mother culture. Anyone have a recipe using a mother culture?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The culture from Hoeggers is a Direct Set Culture and I would use it as such. 1/8 tsp of culture per 1-3 gallons of goat milk. Keeping a mother culture alive on a small scale (if you are not using it all the time) is to me alot of work. With the Direct Set method the culture lives in the freezer and you just use what you need and return it to the freezer. For a recipe: heat your milk to either pasteurize or heat treat and cool to 100 degrees. Sprinkle culture on the surface of the milk and then add 2 drops of rennet in 1/4 cup cold water to the milk. Stir up from the bottom 20 strokes or so and let rest for 12 - 15 hours. Cut the curd with a wisk and pour or ladle into draining bags. Drain to desired consistency usually 8 or more hours.


----------

